# Please ID this little guy



## Frozenmouse (Apr 7, 2013)

I am in the Darwin rural area


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 7, 2013)

Bandy Bandy (_Vermicella annulata_)


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 7, 2013)

what do you know they eat? ill try feed it before i release him.


----------



## Thyla (Apr 7, 2013)

blind snakes. It's going to be hard to find food for him


----------



## phatty (Apr 7, 2013)

Cool little critter

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 7, 2013)

yeah i just had a close look at his head he looked like some kind of specialist .


----------



## phatty (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you holidaying up here ?

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Based on where you are located, it is actually _Vermicella intermedia_. It will lack inter-nasal scales and the bands may not completely encircle the body on the ventral surface.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 8, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Based on where you are located, it is actually _Vermicella intermedia_. It will lack inter-nasal scales and the bands may not completely encircle the body on the ventral surface.



I would have to agree as well, I looked at his profile location by mistake,:?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've done that one or three times myself. Not to mention that there are NO apparent physical difference in the photoprovided.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 8, 2013)

Blue, are they an equivalent to the intergrades in Morelias?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 9, 2013)

> Blue, are they an equivalent to the intergrades in Morelias?



No. 

They're a separate species with well defined (yet hard to photograph) morphological differences, which are also isolated through geography and do not (to my knowledge) occur in even close to sympatry. So absolutely nothing like an intergrade.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for that, I just wondered as they are called_ intermidiate _Bandybandy's.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 9, 2013)

Gruni: the answer is here:

Intermediate bandy-bandy (Vermicella intermedia) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au


----------



## Gruni (Apr 9, 2013)

I actually read that last night before asking my question. I openly admit to not being the most scientifically knowledgable person and this quote 'compared to the other species of _Vermicella_' from that page confused me as I thought it was the equivalent of saying other species of Morelia for example. That coupled with the use of intermedia/intermediate made it sound like some sort of transitional snake. It's fine though as Geckophotographer's answer was enough for me to get my head arouund.


----------

